# 2 Male Betta's on 2.5G



## bettalover06 (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm new Betta owner. I brought 2 male Betta's, and they are now about yr old,:-D and I have always had them on a 1/2 gallon tank with a divider :? (As the pet store suggested). But I have been reading lately about Betta's since I'm planning on buying 2 more. But so far I have been reading a lot about how to care for your Betta, (i know I should have done some research before hand) and I was shocked to find out that some comments say's Betta's should be on 10G tank or larger . But some say's they should be OK on 2.5G, since they are supposed to be on compact area, enough for them to be able to swim around. And now I'm thinking all this time have I neglected my Betta's by not providing a good enough space for them to leave in. I just need some clarification from an experience Betta owner. I feed them well, 5-6 pallets daily, and do complete water change once to twice a week.(once again per pet store advice) I personally think I've done well considering they lasted almost a yr. I'm just really confuse on what to follow and what the proper way to care for them. I just brought 2.5G with filter, and completely new gravels, and plants (soft) just want to make sure I did the right thing. Please advice, I want to have my Betta's leave longer. By the way I place them to 2.5G for now, with divider. PLEASE HELP :---(


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

i think you were doing well with the tiny space they had, since you changed the water regularly. A few people on the forum think bettas need at least 5 gallons, but a lot of people also suggest at least 1 gallon, with a heater, and 1 50 and 1 100% water change a week. do you use a water conditioner to remove chlorine? i think the amount you've been feeding is pretty good/average recommendation for a betta.
the divided 2.5 gallon is probably okay, though i havent heard of a lot of people dividing something so small. That does give them each 1.25 gallons, though two bettas in such a small tank probably build up a lot of ammonia. you'll just have to keep up with regular water changes, and maybe try to get each his own tank eventually.
I'm pretty new to the hobby too, but this website gives so much good information, that even though i still feel uncertain at times, i also feel as though i've been doing this forever. Also this forum will always answer any questions you have! thanks for joining ^-^


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

They would be much happier with a 2.5g to themselves for sure, but what you have now is a big improvement! You have time to upgrade them  I went from 1g, to 1.5g and then to 3.3g for my boys each. When you know better, you do better. You're not the first person to be led astray by a pet store employee  Once you see your boys in a 2.5g each, you'll see how different they act with that much more room


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Well they should each have 1.25 gallons to themselves... which is totally fine as long as you keep up with changing the water.
The space is less important than the water.. Do the water changes as suggested above and it'd be fine.
You definitely need a heater though! Betta need warm waters to feel happy. It makes them more active and brightens their colours up.

Once you see your guys perk up in their warmer water.. you will probably consider upgrading them anyways. It can get pretty obsessive.. trying to keep your fish as happy as possible, trust me


----------



## bettalover06 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks guys for the reply, this surely helps me a lot. My dream aquarium would be a 20G tank,but unfortunately i don't have much space to do so. :---( Since I only have them on 2.5G is it really necessary to have heater since I feel like its going to take up more space away from my little ones. I actually am planning on buying thermometer to make sure the water is safe for them. I do use water conditioner definitely.  Right now the tank I have them on actually has light compare to the one I use to have them on. Also i added more plants that way they don't get shock with the space change. Since the tank is now slightly bigger than they are used too for almost a year. Is it safe to have the light on over night?? I feel like its going to create a drastic temp change since the light will be on through the night. 

Once again thank you all for the feed back this really educate new Betta owner like me on how to improve in caring for my Betta's.:-D:-D:-D:-D I'm also up for any suggestion as far as accessories etc for my Betta's . Thanks in advance.

Bettalover06


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm sure some people on here could recommend a good small heater 
They do need it, the light is a bad idea. It will overheat the water, while a heater would stop heating once it's the right temperature.
You also can't leave a light on all night, because like us, betta DO need go sleep, weird as it sounds. So a heater is the only way to go 
If you can, save up and get a 5 gallon to divide for your two boys. Then you can put one in the 2.5 gallon, once everyone is nice and heated!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Bettas don't have eye lids, they need a dark tank to sleep. So light on during the day, off at night


----------



## bettalover06 (Mar 19, 2012)

I actually have notice my boys are actually moving more and actually seems happier since I had the space upgrade. Although I know they probably would be happier in a 5G. But I will save some money so I can finally invest on a much bigger tank. Since after all I am planning on getting two more, but females this time. I wonder are females Betta's harder to maintain compare to males? I will definitely keep in mind to make sure light go off when my lights go off. I keep them right now in my room since I don't have the water heater yet, and its about room temp. I'm hoping having the lights on for 2hrs will warm the water enough for them. I did also notice that they seems to hanging out on the top, is this something I need to worry about?? I'm just a bit concern since the light is on I don't want them to fry due to heat. or be blinded. 

Thanks once again for your kind replies: much appreciated


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

I have one girl and one boy and they seem equally easy to care for, once the tanks are set up. Both tanks are at 78 degrees, they have plenty of plants and seem happy. I like the girls because they have a lot of attitude!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Betta usually hang around near the top.. They tend to be really active in warmer water, and not move around in cooler water. A 5 gallon would be a good choice.
If you want two females, I'm sure you know this but they will also fight and would have to be separate. So you could put one in your 2.5 gallon and then buy another 2.5 gallon, or a 5 gallon so you only need one heater. The only difference I'd say with girls is that they are very hyper and swim around like crazy!


----------



## bettalover06 (Mar 19, 2012)

I started searching for heaters but I didn't realize how many kinds are out there. Different voltage etc.I'm not sure what kind to get and even for the thermometer. Do you guys know any heater that is portable?? I mean something that is battery operated. If not then what brands do you guys recommend getting. Also, Would it be okay to turn off the filter for like 5 mins since each time I try to feed my boys that filter moves (food) so fast they can barely catch up and have dinner. ( Thank you guys


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

There is a sticky in the betta fish housing section that shows how to baffle your filter. For a 2.5 Gallon, I'd do about a 20 watt heater.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I highly doubt there's battery powered heaters for fish tanks. It wouldn't be a good idea since you could not notice the battery died and your fish could get cold, you'd have to buy new batteries which would probably be expensive, not practical.
Baffling your filter would be a good idea.
For five gallons there is a tetra fully submersible heater that you can get at walmart that has always done me a good job


----------



## bettalover06 (Mar 19, 2012)

thank you ALL so much for all the help! much appreciated.


----------



## makoisland (Mar 2, 2012)

Olympia said:


> For five gallons there is a tetra fully submersible heater that you can get at walmart that has always done me a good job


I have a small Tetra submersible heater for my 2.5 gallon, and it's pretty good! I got it for about $15 and it keeps the water about 78F, and my boy seems happy.

I did notice that when I first put the heater in, I didn't have it fully submerged like the instructions said to, the water barely reached the top. Once I added an inch or two more water the temp rose from about 75 to 78F. :lol:


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

They should be ok 3+ apiece, do your best! And they are okay in that small tank, but will be much much happier in tnks where they cannot see each other and have more swim room

gud luck!!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

wow im off topic, oh well


----------



## bettalover06 (Mar 19, 2012)

Just an update. My boys are now move into a 10G tank, with heater, water filter, and hood. My only issue now is how often do I change my water. Lately, I have been doing 100% water change. Would this be too much? I just feel like doing 50% per week will still keep some of those waste in the gravel, and water wont really be clean since it would be mix into the old water that has their urine etc in it. 

Thanks for the kind replies


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I use a syphon and syphon every inch of gravel in the tank. I also swish the gravel a little to help some of the gunk hit the filter. and I do about 30 to 40 percent water change a week. If you do 100 every week I don't think it will cycle. I believe you should have a cycle in a 10 gallon tank because it's healthier? Hopefully someone who knows more about cycles can elaborate on that better


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

bettalover06 said:


> Just an update. My boys are now move into a 10G tank, with heater, water filter, and hood. My only issue now is how often do I change my water. Lately, I have been doing 100% water change. Would this be too much? I just feel like doing 50% per week will still keep some of those waste in the gravel, and water wont really be clean since it would be mix into the old water that has their urine etc in it.
> 
> Thanks for the kind replies


Wow what a big improvement! They sure must like the extra swimming space. Have you cycled the 10g? I highly recommend cycling any tanks above 5g, makes it easier on you because you can do less water changes. . So I recommend cycling it. 

100% water changes is a big too much. . . 50% water changes is much better since the tank is uncycled, and also Bettas don't pee they just expel ammonia. You can just buy a gravel vacuum and vacuum any uneaten food/waste that's just sitting on top of the gravel.


----------



## bettalover06 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you ALL for your wonderful feedback. 

Questions: 
1) Can you explain what you mean by cycle? 
2)Is it helpful to add small amount of "salt" to the water, they say it supposed to help maintain healthy fins and help with digestion? Is this true? 
3) I brought "Ammonia and PH detector that stick to the wall of the tank, is this accurate? Or are the strips much better? Honestly I don't see it make it indicator or anything? High/low etc.
4) I notice that the fins of my blue Betta is tangle? I'm not sure if his sick or his biting his tail. I tried to take a pic of it but he runs away. 
5) I have a 10G tank, I wanted to buy bubble wand to help create oxygen bubbles to help my two boys, they said it would help circulate the water and improve oxygen. Is this true? Or is this just " SAYING" ?

Thank you ALL once again ^_^


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Okay let me lay it straight for you:

Some people are ridiculous......A betta alon does NOT need 10 gal or more.....Two gallons is perfectley safe....But try for 3 gallons if you wanna be extra safe. Do a 50% water change once a week (with a gravel vaccum) and he will be perfectly happy. 

I am all about treating animals right. Animals are my one true passion. But IMHO some people go way too overboard.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

bettalover06 said:


> Thank you ALL for your wonderful feedback.
> 
> Questions:
> 1) Can you explain what you mean by cycle?
> ...


Don't worry about a "cycle" for one betta.
Aquarium salt helps when he is sick....otherwise it could actually cause problems in the long term.
Test strips every once in a while are fine.
If all his tail is there dont worry. Just let him settle in. If his fins look like they are rotting away use aquarium salt and/or ethromycin (petsmart)
Betta fish do NOT need airation or bubblers....
If you divinde the 10 gallon and put them in there they would be thrilled


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm assuming that since it's two males they are divided, giving them each 5 gallons.
1) Cycling is a process that involves bacteria growing in your filter. You shouldn't change you filter cartridge out ever, if you have multiple sections in it, usually the sponge is the one you want to keep in all the time. Since the fish are in there, you are doing a fish in cycle.. I'd do a 50% change every week for a few months, then reduce it to 30% a week.
2) No. Never use table salt. Aquarium salt is useful, but you can only use it 10 days in a row max, so it's best for when a fish is sick. If your boys have some fin issues feel free to do a 1 teaspoon/gallon treatment on them for no longer than 10 days.
3) I hear that these things aren't that accurate. Strips aren't that great either. A liquid test kit is the best to use. You should have ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate tests.
4) Veil tail fins can sometimes look tangled, or crinkled. Mine has this and is fine. Fin rot would mean that his fins are falling apart, tail biting he'd be missing big chunks out of his tail.
5) It is true. But betta don't need oxygen from water, they breathe it from the air. So not needed for betta. You can buy one if you want, but it does stress out some betta fish, they prefer calmer water.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Olympia said:


> I'm assuming that since it's two males they are divided, giving them each 5 gallons.
> 1) Cycling is a process that involves bacteria growing in your filter. You shouldn't change you filter cartridge out ever, if you have multiple sections in it, usually the sponge is the one you want to keep in all the time. Since the fish are in there, you are doing a fish in cycle.. I'd do a 50% change every week for a few months, then reduce it to 30% a week.
> 2) No. Never use table salt. Aquarium salt is useful, but you can only use it 10 days in a row max, so it's best for when a fish is sick. If your boys have some fin issues feel free to do a 1 teaspoon/gallon treatment on them for no longer than 10 days.
> 3) I hear that these things aren't that accurate. Strips aren't that great either. A liquid test kit is the best to use. You should have ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate tests.
> ...


+1


----------



## bettalover06 (Mar 19, 2012)

Love ALL the feedback's ^_^ 

@ FFF thanks for that info, that help a lot. I will apply this suggestions next time. I feel much comfortable knowing that. By the way what is IMHO? 

@ Olympia, yes it is a divided tank, I have 2 VT males. The red VT seems to be growing new fins, but the Blue seems to have a longer tail, just seems tangled. I wish I could show you a pic, but he avoids my cam whenever I try to take a pic of him. I really hope its not fin rot ( I will buy API test kits on the weekend. 

Any suggestion for proper tank temp?? 

THANK YOU SO MUCH !!!


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Shoot for 78F ~ 82F, Bettas are tropical fish!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

bettalover06 said:


> Love ALL the feedback's ^_^
> 
> @ FFF thanks for that info, that help a lot. I will apply this suggestions next time. I feel much comfortable knowing that. By the way what is IMHO?
> 
> ...


IMHO is short for "in my honest opinion"


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I've always heard it is "In My Humble Opinion." After all, why would you be giving an opinion if it isn't honest?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Well if you're saying it's honest, it could be something harsh.
Not really the circumstance though xD


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

bettas r not germaphobes like humans id stick to 30% weekly 50% will be bad for a cycle and its only 2 bettas, they can handle it


----------



## SillySnail (Apr 1, 2012)

Great advice! I got my crowntail and 2.5 to himself, with a cave and a plant, he is much happier and more active. 

When your fish are happy you are happy


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

just a common sayin "in my honest opinion"


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Pogthefish said:


> bettas r not germaphobes like humans id stick to 30% weekly 50% will be bad for a cycle and its only 2 bettas, they can handle it


The 50% doesn't harm the cycle. It just slows it do to the fact that there are living creatures in there, and you don't want things like nitrites building up very high. Replacing the filter cartridge messes up the cycle. Changing the water will have no effect, the fish are constantly feeding the cycle themselves, you have to avoid something like a nitrite spike during fish in cycling. 
Like I said 30% weekly is fine for them after the cycle.


----------

